# new scope advice



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Scope on my rifle just bit the dust. I am now looking for a good scope for my savage 99 in .243. I dont want to spend more than 250 or so. I use the gun for deer and coyotes. The gun had a 3-9 on when I bought it but I am kind of leaning towards a 4-12. This is a well known gun so someone should have some tips on what to look for. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

a model 99 begs for a 2x7!!! no more than that


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Well, going with what you are leaning towards,

4-12X50 SF $304

4.5-14X40 SF $259

Both are Nikon Buckmasters, I have several of these scopes and have been very impressed with the quality given their cost.

If you want to go with a 3-9 again,

3-9X40 $179

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Well, going with what you are leaning towards,
> 
> 4-12X50 SF $304
> 
> ...


Good advice IMHO.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Guess I"m a bit puzzled by the need for so much top end on a lever action that's not designed for long range accuracy, but to each his own...

I have Nikon Buckmaster from 3-9 up to 6-18 on rifles and all are superb, possibly the best in their price ranges..

You might consider a compact scope for that particular rifle. Give the Burris Timberline scopes a look. They are in your price range, compact, and extremely good optics. I have one coming for my T3 243 in 4.5-14X32 that should be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

As for the long range I have taken deer at 300 yards easily. What came with the rifle was an All-Pro 3-9x32 I was always wanting a little more power especially when zeroing in.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Having a bit extra on the top end isn't a bad thing, as long as you know that you are not going to want a lower power setting than about 4X. I have the 4.5X14X40 Buckmasters on my 308 and while hunting it is normally set around 5X or so, have never felt the need for lower than 4X. I frequently use 14X though.

As soon as I can afford it I am going to switch this scope to a Nikon Monarch in 4-16X.

The 4-12X50 may be OK, but I am not a huge fan of the large objectives. In most cases the 40mm is as large as you need. My scope is mounted a bit high anyway with the Farrell 20MOA base, and the larger the objective is, the higher you need to mount the scope.

If it were me, I would go with the 4.5-14X40 Buckmaster, it gives you an extra 5X and is close to the $$ amount that you want to spend. I doubt that you would be disappointed with this scope.

Just my .02 from the cheap seats. 

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I have the 4.5-14x50 buck master and it is a good scope for the price. i also like the smaller objectives for all the reasons stated. When you get the monarch give us a review


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Agree with the above, the 50MM objective usually requires extra high rings which place the scope too high for a good cheek weld, also screws up the handling charcteristics.

That's another reason I like compacts, most have 32MM objectives which allow the scope to be mounted very low on the action and very close the the centerline of the bore...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Simply outstanding value!

http://www.sightron.com/index.php?actio ... id=7&id=43

This will fit your rifle well.

Burl


----------

